# 2013 Spirt predictions



## HalloweenGuy101 (Jan 5, 2013)

i just cant wait until spirt halloween makes and shows there new props for 2013!!! What are your predictions? i hope to see more Gemmy props and Tekey toys
leave a comment below


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

a hang man possibly


----------



## mrcleanrobotics (Jan 21, 2013)

I hope gemmy makes a remake of the midnight countess and the beheaded bride


----------

